# Mozart - KV 246 - Piano concerto No. 8



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

The recording:
Piano: Murray Perahia
Orchestra: English Chamber Orchestra
Recording date: 1979

There are controversial comments under the video.

I LOVE THIS PIECE! Murray Perahia is awesome! He treats the piece like it is Mozart himself, as me as a Mozart/Bach/Brahms/Beethoven/Wilms fan, but this piano concerto by Mozart beats almost anything on that list! It's as good as Beethoven's Symphony No.3, which is a pretty good one.

I think Beethoven was never able to reach the level of this wonderfull concert (or other works of Mozart). And I also think that he himself knew exactly (and regretted) this.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted Good, for me personally the weakest from all.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I also voted "good" - one of Mozart's weaker piano concertos.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Make that three of us.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Crazy that one of Mozart’s weakest piano concertos of the 27 is still considered good. It shows how brilliant a composer he is


----------

